# b14 or s14



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i dont know what to do,

1) do i get an s14
2) keep my car and go along with the turbo project

problems:
s14's are hard to find in good shape and expensive

my 200sx has some surface rust in the quarter panel and the driver's side door and i dont know what to do about it


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

I say you find an S14. When I see one all kitted up...aww man they are one sexy beast. OR I tell you what you can do...I think the guy I bought my ga15 from has a JDM 240SX (Silvia?) with no rims for about 5k. I think it had the SR20DET in it im not sure......


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

get an S14.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

more votes, bump bump bump for more votes


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

..........common sense would tell me to buy the faster car. And I'm your common sense.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> ..........common sense would tell me to buy the faster car. And I'm your common sense.



hmmm true, but rationale and common sense also tells me that finding a clean one for a decent price is damned near impossible. plus snow is a bitch in north jersey

i dunno, the idea of a turbo 1.6 200sx is sooo appealling, but so is an sr20'd 240sx. i cant make up my mind 

i really want to know what the reason for those who voted to turbo my car.


----------

